# Media question on seedlings



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello Cypripedium friends,

I have some seedlings coming from Spangle Creek and just wanting some advice on what media to use.

I have some Tibeticum and Reginea that I’d like your input on. I have Dr. Mathis book to hardy orchids and will just use his mix but if you have better ideas I’d like to hear them for these two species. I also have acuale coming, but I “think” I have that mix worked out as I already have some mature plants, 

I have experience with Kentuckiense and Pubescens seedlings already. 

I planned on growing them in 10x12x6deep plastic containers, but could put them in larger, deepe pots or 1020 trays in my grow tent. But figured I need the temp drop at night so I plan to go them outdoors. 

For the Reginea I was considering a 50/50 mix of Epsoma soil perfector and Turface but I have no idea what to use on the Tibeticum.

I appreciate any and all input.
Thank you all!

Jason
- picture of my Pubescens from last year.


----------

